# Use for 5.5 hp honda engine



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I got the engine from a pressure washer and im looking for something to do with it. Ideas anyone. It does run. It is vertical shaft which takes go kart out of the ideas. Unless I come across another transmition. The one I had got modified to replace a seized one in a Deere. I really can't think of anything to do with it. I really don't want to sell it. But I just might.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

You can give it to me  ill find something to do with it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you had a hydro pump, a valve, and a 2-way ram, you could use it to make a body puller/ram setup,for straightening panels!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

kitz said:


> You can give it to me  ill find something to do with it.


Lol. Wanna trade something for it


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Could be used to power a hydraulic pump for a log splitter. Could be the power source for an insecticide sprayer, push mower, water pump, maybe even an outboard boat motor. With the right sheaves, set up some decent distance away and a half twist in the V-belt, you can make a stationary power unit for a conveyor, saw mill, grinding wheel, air compressor.


----------



## Robinssm (Aug 22, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I got the engine from a pressure washer and im looking for something to do with it. Ideas anyone. It does run. It is vertical shaft which takes go kart out of the ideas. Unless I come across another transmition. The one I had got modified to replace a seized one in a Deere. I really can't think of anything to do with it. I really don't want to sell it. But I just might.


Generator, hydraulic pump (for woodspliter, winch), etc. Just thinkin.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Where could I get a kit to make a generator. And how much would the hydraulic setup cost?


----------



## byronlj (Apr 19, 2011)

Buy a single wire GM alternator to make a 12vdc generator which could also be hooked to an inverter for 120vac


----------



## Robinssm (Aug 22, 2007)

*Gen/Hyd Kits*



JoeKP said:


> Where could I get a kit to make a generator. And how much would the hydraulic setup cost?


NorthernTool.com carries hydraulics: 11 gpm pump $139.99; 2.8 gallon Tank $69.99; Coupling 2 halves and an insert $40.00; Control valve $84.99.

Wrecking yards are a good source for Ford 75 Amp (and higher on full size Luxury cars) alternators. Couplings mentioned above might fit.

You might also look at surplus companys for both items


----------



## singas (Mar 24, 2012)

One of my neighbours had his (~15 hp) engine converted into a generator which I thought was pretty neat


----------

